# Need help in buying a 24 inch and a 32 inch TV



## suvrajeet (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

As topic suggests I want a 24 inch and another 32 inch TV. The budget for 24 inch and 32 inch is 15k and 24k respectively. Those two are separate budgets and can be stretched for 1-2k more. Am not experienced much about ports and stuff but I would want maximum angle viewing(don't know the term for it) as well as If possible playing movies from USB/HDD(If it exists).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## satinder (Oct 27, 2015)

Get Micromax 40" TV with warranty of 3years in 25k budget. You can compare it at any big showroom.
For 24 inch I will suggest same strategy. 
Get 3years warranty is must as LED tvs are not much reliable these days.
You can consider Toshiba also if available with more warranty.


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2015)

Currently Philips is giving 5 years warranty
32 "
Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

24"
*www.flipkart.com/sony-bravia-klv-2...o=p_2&query=sony+led+tvs&otracker=from-search


----------

